# ? Winchester Model 1400 Ranger 12 ga



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Can anyone offer any info on this gun. Were they any good, anything to watch out for when purchasing, etc. Winchester Model 1400 Ranger Semi-Auto in 12 ga.

This is supposed to be new in the box and never fired. Would it be worth $300.00 with a 28"vented rib and a Deer Slayer slug barrel? A friend has an opportunity to buy it and asked my opinion and I really don't know anything about it.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

I owned a model 140 for years. It was basically a plain-jane version of the 1400. Good gun. I put a lot of rounds through it shooting trap and even put it to use as a deer gun. I think it was easier to break down and clean than my 1100. Trigger wasn't the best but serviceable. Not as many accessories and add-ons as for something like a 870 though. 

The price doesn't sound too bad. I just saw a some on gunbroker starting around $250 with only one barrel. 

If you buddy gets it and is interested, I think I have a side-saddle scope mount for it around here somewhere.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

There are better autoloaders out there. $300.00 Is way too high. Tell him to pass.

ATB


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The 1400 has the reputation as one of the worst guns (not just auto shotguns, but guns!) ever built!! I'd walk away unless he could get it for $100 or so. The 1400 had a short production run....for a reason. To move the gun, Winchester gave them to gun clubs around the country to get more people into the shooting sports...noble but the gun was such junk that the clubs couldn't keep them running and had to spend time and money fixing them. The 1400 was not one of USRAC brighter moments.


----------



## Joe Boleo (Jun 3, 2007)

I bought an excellent used one for $179.00 and sold it to a hunting buddy. He loves it. I would not have paid any more than I did even with the extra barrel. Take care...
Joe


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Thanks all for your responses


----------

